# Fluval spec v filter?



## Fz1ben

Hi guys over the weekend I brought a fluval spec v I saw it at my local Lfs and couldn't resist! I know the stock light isn't the best so I've gone with driftwood and moss,I'm a little concerned about the filter,the out flow is really good but it doesn't seem to be pulling much debris down though the sponge.Is this a problem or am I worrying too much? How do you guys find the filter set up?


----------



## nguymi

I also had the same problem. I thought it was the way I positioned the pump, so I tried a bunch of different ways, but there wasn't a good result.

I ended up buying a nano hob filter and placed it on the other side. Looks kinda ugly, but oh well.


----------



## MABJ

nguymi said:


> I also had the same problem. I thought it was the way I positioned the pump, so I tried a bunch of different ways, but there wasn't a good result.
> 
> I ended up buying a nano hob filter and placed it on the other side. Looks kinda ugly, but oh well.


You kinda have to treat it like a sponge filter. 

Don't overstock the tank, and you'll be good. 

It doesn't do TOO much mechanical filtration, but it is a lot of biological filtration. 

I have the normal spec, and I love it. I think it'll be perfect for CRS. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## STS_1OO

Agreed, I have the Spec V. Without modification the in-tank sump filter will not behave like a canister filter in terms of mechanical filtration. However, I think it will do its job as a biological one. 

Having said that, I'm not ready to add an HOB or a canister filter. I like its compact, all-in-one design with next to no clutter in and around it. And considering the space limitations, you're more likely to have more flora-mass than fauna. 

There may be one fix to this that I haven't attempted. You may not see flow over the top of the sump bc there's a slit near the bottom on the filter/tank separator. Most of the water is probably going through this slit considering the absence of water movement near the top of the sump yet still the fairly powerful flow from the pump.

If you plug that, then water will have to move from the top of the sump. 

I'm pretty sure the slit is there to help avoid stressing the pump. I would try it out (in fact I probably will) and see what that does to the flow near the top of the sump as well as outlet flow.

It still won't be a great mechanical filter as debris would have to float to the top and through the grates to reach the sump.


----------



## STS_1OO

nguymi said:


> I also had the same problem. I thought it was the way I positioned the pump, so I tried a bunch of different ways, but there wasn't a good result.
> 
> I ended up buying a nano hob filter and placed it on the other side. Looks kinda ugly, but oh well.


No, not the pump position but likely that slit at the bottom of the divider between the sump and tank. 

Plug it up and see what results you get. Hopefully they're favorable enough so allow you to ditch that ugly HOB lol.


----------



## MABJ

I was considering a weak canister for mine. The smallest possible, and just pretty much ditching the pump. 

I plugged the bottom, it is just fine. 

ACTUALLY I had a nightmare with the filter slit. 

I had tons of beautiful PFR babies, and they all disappeared. I had no clue where they went. And my adults started disappearing too. 

Finally all 4 remaining were gone and I went: WHAT THE HECK. 

Pulled the filter out, and boing, RCS flew all over the room. :/ 

So I lost a whole batch minus two females who survived the ordeal to the slit. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## edjonaso

When i added a couple of CRS to my spec V i played around with the filter a little. The first thing i did was covering the filter slit near the bottom with a diy plug i made from cutting an old suction cup into a tiny wedge shaped piece, and i covered the filter intake with a piece of fine filter pad to prevent the shrimps from getting sucked in. After a while the water level went up dangerously close to spilling, so i took both the plug and the filter pad cover out, bad idea :icon_eek:

After that i tried covering both filter intake and the slit with filter foam for better flow and it's working. I also added fine filter pad and seachem purigen to the media chamber and looks like the water quality improved somewhat, at least it's looking more clear now :tongue:


----------



## MABJ

I'm going to start a thread called Fluval spec mods and ill link it here. 

We can keep good ideas (and bad ideas) in one place. 

I started it. If you have ideas or want to discuss them, I put mine down and I'm sure everybody would love yours. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200283

MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Fz1ben

Thanks for all the replies guys, I might try plugging the little hole a see how I get on.I didn't really want to add another filter I like the clean look how the tank is,if I leave the filter stock do you think there's enough biological filtration god a school of lampeyes and some crs


----------



## vnghost

I rolled up a piece of sponge and jammed it in the hole. Works great, lets water in keeps shrimp out. Adding another filter kinda defeats the purpose of the unit. The only place I notice debris is in the corner of the tank but then again that's all tanks even with the highest filtration.


----------



## AquaMD

I am not at home with that tank, so I can't remember exactly what the filter look like.
I think fluval added the slit in the tank because they assume most casual buyers of this tank won't under stand how an overflow works and will risk the pump running dry. The slit prevents that when water levels get low but it also diverts most of the water flow through that. 
If you are going to plug the whole you need to make sure that the wall between the sponge and the pump is lower then the tank walls, that way if the sponge gets clogged and backs up, the water will flow over the separating wall into the pump compartment.


----------



## Fz1ben

I'm not looking at the tank now but pretty sure the divider is a touch lower, so in theory if I plug the hole all the water will go through the overflow and down though the whole sponge/ media.ill try it when I'm home from work


----------



## STS_1OO

The wall is barely, if at all, lower than the tank walls. Basically put, you can't get away with plugging the grates & the slit.

You could get away with plugging the slit and using a relatively coarse foam to for the grates so that water can get by but not fauna.

I added polyfill (same stuff I used in my Eheim 2215) in the space above the stock black filter sponge. I also removed the carbon packet and replaced it with the media from my ZooMed 501 that I am not using at this time.


----------



## Aquaflow

Looking for a way to close up the lower slit on the fluval spec. Wondering what people have had the most success with? ideas are: sponge/foam shoved in; sheet of acrylic (maybe cd case???) between the filter foam and the wall.

Anyone else got any better ideas? my tank is full of water already and want to try the best way without having to empty it


----------



## AquaMD

I stuck a piece of rubber in there, if my tank was empty I would of put silicone over it.


----------



## MABJ

Some thread necromancy at work!


----------



## hoover86

I see this is an older thread but wanted to say when I setup by 2G Fluval I siliconed the slit and it worked great. I even added a media basket which is pretty snug and it still worked out. It wasn't the easiest getting it to not be sticking out in front or back but with a little patience it works!!!

I'm new to planted tanks (and this forum as you can see!) and had a question since this is on the topic of filtration -
In my media basket I have filter floss, Chemipure Elite and Purigen (that order top to bottom). Is this suitable for a planted tank as well or should I be using something other then Chemipure and Purigen?


----------



## gibs

Hi I was on here for a different reason and just noticed the thread and figured I would just toss in my 2 cents. Mine is set up for saltwater so we use Live rock as our main filtration and a sponge is only used to pick up big material. However when I first set mine up everything was sinking and not getting carried up in the water column to the sponge. So long story short corals like more flow anyway I upgraded the pump to a maxijet 606 (about 20$) a little playing to get the nozzle right where stuff would get carried up in the water column and for the most part I am happy with mine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hoover86

I have the upgraded 606 pump and found it was too much flow at least for me. Fish couldn't really swim well and it kind of blew the plants around.


----------



## evalrobot

A super late reply, but I found out my old credit card worked. Slide it down, flat side against the wall, numbers towards the filter, and rest it on the black piece at the bottom that provides the gap for the pump intake.


----------



## second

nguymi said:


> I also had the same problem. I thought it was the way I positioned the pump, so I tried a bunch of different ways, but there wasn't a good result.
> 
> I ended up buying a nano hob filter and placed it on the other side. Looks kinda ugly, but oh well.


What about hanging the hob where the spec v filter is? I just picked up a finnex pf 5 and although i mounted it to the other end I am thinking of placing it where the box filter is


----------

